# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια του κόσμου  (International Ports) >  Ancona (Italy)

## xara

Tο λιμάνι της Ancona, απο το Monte Guasco (η ημερήσια φωτο), οπου διακρίνονται μεταξύ των άλλων και τα ex ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ (δεύτερο απο δεξιά) και ex ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ (τριτο απο δεξιά).

----------


## diomides

2 φωτο κ απο μενα.ενα λιμανι σχεδον ιδιο με της πατρας και απο μορφολογικη
αποψη. λιμανι μεσα στην πολη,αμφιθεατρικο χτισιμο κλπ.

HPIM1505.JPG

HPIM1899.JPG

----------


## scoufgian

> Tο λιμάνι της Ancona, απο το Monte Guasco (η ημερήσια φωτο), οπου διακρίνονται μεταξύ των άλλων και τα ex ΚΝΩΣΣΟΣ (δεύτερο απο δεξιά) και ex ΔΑΙΔΑΛΟΣ (τριτο απο δεξιά).


καπου στο βαθος διακρινεται και η τσιμινιερα του champion..........

----------


## CORFU

διαφορα σκαφη
αγκωνα.jpg

----------


## CORFU

η πιλοτινα του λιμανιου
pilot 1.jpg

pilot 2.jpg

pilot 3.jpg

----------


## CORFU

ο παλαιοs επιβατικοs σταθμοs
αγκωνα 1.jpg

----------


## CORFU

και τα ρυμουλκα του λιμανιου
αγκωνα 2.jpg

----------


## CORFU

το ειδα στο λιμανι
mare 1.jpg

mare 2.jpg
ξερει καποιοs τι ειναι??

----------


## Appia_1978

Μια παρόμοια εικόνα με του φίλου Corfu, με λίγα περισσότερα ρυμουλκά :mrgreen:

Συγγνώμη, λάθος ...

----------


## Appia_1978

Ορίστε η σωστή εικόνα

Ancona_1.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η συνέχεια

1) Captain Bashar
Γνωρίζει κανείς την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία;

Captain Bashar.jpg

2) Le Boreal
Σχεδόν έτοιμο

Le Boreal.jpg

3) L`Austral
Το αδερφάκι του Le Boreal

L`Austral.jpg

4) Fiona
Γνωρίζει κανείς κάτι για αυτό;

Fiona.jpg

5) Asterix  :Very Happy: 

Asterix.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Πρόσφατες εικόνες από την Αγκώνα:

1) Το Zadar της Jadrolinija

Zadar.jpg

Σύμφωνα με Κροατικά φόρουμ, ήταν λάθος η αγορά του επειδή υπολείπεται πολύ στον αριθμό των κρεβατιών και δεν κάνει έτσι για το νυχτερινό δρομολόγιο μεταξύ Αγκώνας και Zadar!

2) Το νέο Regina della Pace της Blue Line. Ένα από τα Jumboferries πρώτης γενεάς της Βαλτικής, τώρα και στην Αδριατική.

Regina della Pace.jpg

Η Blue Line με τις χαμηλές της τιμές, έχει δημιουργήσει μεγάλα προβλήματα στη Jadrolinija στις γραμμές της Αγκώνας.

----------


## Joyrider

Αποψη του λιμανιού από παράθυρο σαλονιού του Olympic Champion Μάιος 2006.

----------

